# I need help or suggestions for this poor cat



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

To make a very long story short, one of my colleagues just got a new listing. It's an estate sale. The woman died about a year and a half ago and apparently her cat has continued to live alone in the empty house ever since. An elderly neighbor (in her eighties) has been going in and feeding the cat but it's lived in deplorable conditions for a long time. 

Today, my friend caught the cat after trying for two and a half weeks. She was originally going to take it to a shelter but I convinced her she couldn't. They would kill it. I need help now trying to get it to a no kill shelter or find it a home. If anybody has any suggestions, I'm listening. If I didn't have the four dogs I'd take it myself. It is sweet, absolutely beautiful with the most gorgeous eyes, though you can't tell in my photo. The flash caused those crazy eyes. The picture was taken on my phone. Poor thing wouldn't venture out of the carrier.

This poor baby deserves a good home with people who can love it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

She is absolutely beautiful and looks to be a persian or a persian mix. Do you have a persian rescue in your area? They would be a great place to start.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know. I'll check it out. Thanks so much. She truly is beautiful.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I was thinking she is a maine ****. She's beautiful. I hope you find somewhere for her to go.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My guess would be a Maine ****. She is gorgeous. This breaks my heart. I hope she finds a loving home soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, did you try NSAL? Or how about Little Shelter (I think they're in Huntington).


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would take it to the shelter myself. If she is a nice kitty she has a good chance of being adopted as lots of people would see her there. Don't they just put down the really nasty ferral cats?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Geri- you may want to think about posting for help in your area on craigslist. I did that with Autumn the ACD and got a load of resources (different rescues and individual help).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Geri, did you try NSAL? Or how about Little Shelter (I think they're in Huntington).


I tried both. NSAL only takes kittens up to 12 weeks and I'm waiting for Little Shelter to call me back. My heart is absolutely breaking for this sweet little thing. Imagine, it lived all alone for a year and a half. Clearly the woman who owned her loved her very much. She died, sadly in her fifties, just a short time after her son died of cancer. Sad, sad story. I really need to find this baby a good home.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> I would take it to the shelter myself. If she is a nice kitty she has a good chance of being adopted as lots of people would see her there. Don't they just put down the really nasty ferral cats?


To the best of my knowledge they only keep them for a short while and then put them down if nobody takes them. This cat has suffered enough. It deserves better. Someone has to be there for it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Try your vet. He may post it in his office, or know of someone, rescue, who will take it.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like a ragdoll to me. I know there are a few no kill shelters in my area. Have you searched online for a no kill shelter? I agree that Craigslist may be a good place also. I would love to take the poor kitty, but I promised no more kitties when I got Dugan. We would both be out on the street.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Looks like a ragdoll to me. I know there are a few no kill shelters in my area. Have you searched online for a no kill shelter? I agree that Craigslist may be a good place also. I would love to take the poor kitty, but I promised no more kitties when I got Dugan. We would both be out on the street.


All the places I called led me to dead ends except for Little shelter which may or may not be. I wish you could take her, then I could keep up with her and know she was well cared for.

I'm not sure where in Craigslist I would post. I'm always afraid with something like that there could be some nut who would say all the right things, take the baby and God forbid harm it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Geri- I just posted in the pet section, I was given a ACD puppy and was looking for recommendations of rescue groups familiar with the breed. You may want to post that you are looking for no kill shelters within a 60 mile radius, etc. Most people emailed me (just use the given email). But it is helpful for local places you may not know about or that are smaller groups.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I'm going to try Craigslist and I'll keep calling in the area today.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

You might check with a pet store like Petco or PetsMart if you have any in your area to see if they know of any fostor organziations that might have a foster home available for this beautiful cat. Our PetsMart works with a local rescue/foster organization.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, you might try calling the groomers in your area too. They might be a help in finding a home or at least a foster home.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Geri,
That cat is so beautiful. 
I am so taken with this story. We can't have cats because of allergies, so I can't provide her a home.
Please keep us posted.
I am so glad you got involved.:angel:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just found out we have a temporary foster home for the cat. It will go there later today. I have to tell you, there's something about this cat that I'm mesmerized by. When I look into its eyes I feel like I can see deep into its soul. It seems terribly sweet and docile. I think Karen might be right. It does look a lot like a Ragdoll.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gee,they really put them down?Even nice ones who aren't ferral? I guess I am not used to that in my area. Maybe our area is no kill and I don't even know it? I think posting a picture at the vet's office is a good idea. We sometimes have one a poster hanging up where I work.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh good. I am so glad that you found a foster home for the poor kitty. Ragdolls are the most docile cats (hence the name). This kitty looks a lot like my Jake from the picture you showed. Does he have blue eyes? They have the most amazing blue eyes! Please let us know how it goes at the foster home today.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

No, this one doesn't have the blue eyes. His/her eyes are yellow, but what a beautiful face and fur. Unfortunately the whole time I was with it, it never came out of the carrier. My friend kept it in her bathroom yesterday (as recommended by a friend who does rescue) and she said this morning it was out and in the tub. I don't even know whether it's a boy or girl. According to the carrier which was in the house with it, the name is FuFu. It's quite large and heavy.

I told my friend this morning that I would consider trying to keep it if we could do it as a trial period to see how the dogs would react and how the cat would fare with the dogs. It is definitely going to the foster home today. We'll see what happens after that. I so want for this poor baby to have a happy life. It's so overdue.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad you found a temporary home for her (or him?). Hopefully FuFu will find a forever home soon.


----------

